# 80 Acres with water rights



## Donna Adams (May 16, 2020)

I have 80 acres with water rights in southern New Mexico, newly updated electric, domestic well in use. Located off main highway, Irrigation well needs work, dry pond used to be used for irrigation and fishing, small shed, and a new pressure tank. Clean slate to start the homestead of your dreams. $100,000. Possible owner finance with large down payment. Land has not been farmed in 20 years due to health issues. Lordsburg New Mexico

575-997-7259


----------



## Alice In TX/MO (May 10, 2002)

We need more information. Location?

I have friends in Glenwood, and I am familiar with that area. I am guessing that this acreage is farther south.


----------



## Donna Adams (May 16, 2020)

Alice In TX/MO said:


> We need more information. Location?
> 
> I have friends in Glenwood, and I am familiar with that area. I am guessing that this acreage is farther south.


Thanks, Yes it is just outside of Lordsburg.


----------



## Alice In TX/MO (May 10, 2002)

It will help if you would post pictures, too. 

How far from the southern border of New Mexico?


----------



## Donna Adams (May 16, 2020)

I will post pictures soon, I have to find the the hard drive they are on. Lordsburg is on Interstate 10. Twenty miles from the Arizona border, and about an hour or so to Mexico border. There isn't a direct road down to a crossing here, you have to go east or west and then south.


----------



## Wolf mom (Mar 8, 2005)

https://thediggings.com/places/nm0232410872

I'd sure check the water and soil around there due to mining.

Not saying the property isn't a good buy....


----------

